# 10" rears vs. 12" rears



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Can someone answer this question? I was looking at tires at a shop yesterday and priced the Mudlite XL's. I asked if I could put 28x10x12 all around since I'm not sure I want a 12" rear. One salesman said "sure, no problem." Another guy said "your rear tire needs to be wider than the front." My question is, who's right? Can you put 28x10x12 all around? If I do get these, I'll be putting them on MSA Elixir's.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BlackDawg said:


> Can someone answer this question? I was looking at tires at a shop yesterday and priced the Mudlite XL's. I asked if I could put 28x10x12 all around since I'm not sure I want a 12" rear. One salesman said "sure, no problem." Another guy said "your rear tire needs to be wider than the front." My question is, who's right? Can you put 28x10x12 all around? If I do get these, I'll be putting them on MSA Elixir's.


People do it all the time. Heck, I put 26x11x14s on 14x8 wheels all the way around but sence changed to 11s on back and 9s on front because of hard steering issues. Some people put 12s all the way around. Its always better to have the same wheel all the way around but not necessary.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If you trail ride, S/W combo, for mud it depends what you ride in. If it's deep water with a hard bottom get all skinnies, if its bottomless get S/W combo also. I think all skinnies are only good for hard bottom mud, theyd roll to much on trails and bottomless they are useless.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9219


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

26-11-14 all the way around on 8" wheels no problems what so ever.Whoever that salesman is he needs to go to McDonald's and work. "Would you like fries with that"























Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang Jlowery...we must have the same taste...lol Here mine with my 26x11x14 Bajas on all four. 

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/...with ss112s/?action=view&current=35180896.pbw


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Dang almost twins lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i run the skinny laws on all 4, i have no problems


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Does this salesman realize that some bikes come factory with skinnies on all four corners? - Guess maybe he's smarter than the factory engineers? lol

Run whatever you like, different set-ups work better for different conditions. I've run skinny/wide, all wide, and all skinny.


----------

